# Car batteries and speaker



## Slaimi (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi, First of all, I have no idea how to connect electronics at all but i wanna make this small project for my boat. I got 2 car batteries and a Logitech Z523 lying around. Can i connect these 3 to play somewhat good audio, do i need to get an type d amp or something?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.rocktheboatmarinestereo.com/articles.html

Guide on installing marine audio.


----------

